# I want to take this leftover food home



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

At a restaurant, I would like to ask for some "doggy bag" so that I can take some food which is left with me home. How can I ask?

"Haluaisin saada ruoka kotiin." (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> At a restaurant, I would like to ask for some "doggy bag" so that I can take some food which is left with me home. How can I ask?
> 
> "Haluaisin saada ruoka kotiin." (?)



_Saisinko (paperi)pussin, jotta voin ottaa ruoan mukaan?
_
I'm not sure what the specific word for "doggy bag" is in Finnish, but you could just say _pussi _"bag" (or _paperipussi _"paper bag") and the waiter would understand you.

Hakro or other Finns, how would you normally translate "doggy bag"? (I just did a search on wiktionary, but I could only find the Estonian term, _penipaun._)


----------



## Hakro

I think that in every restaurant in Finland they'll understand the English expression "doggy bag". As far as I know there's no specific Finnish expression for it.

Most important: Don't ever ask the waiter in English: "Could you please give me a _pussi_?" She might misunderstand.


----------

